# Schuyler co Illinois?



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

:wink:Any one out there hunt Adams, Brown, or Schuyler co Illinois? (Michigander here)


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

theloghouser said:


> :wink:Any one out there hunt Adams, Brown, or Schuyler co Illinois? (Michigander here)


I hunted Schuler Co Illinois this Archery season. I killed a nice 8 pt buck.


----------



## wvbearman (Aug 7, 2009)

*Brown Co*

I hunted in Brown County back in 05. Didn't have a good hunt... but it was hot. The outfitter was also a joke... but you'll have that anywhere you go.


----------

